# Living in Canon City, CO



## srichte3 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey there,

I'm going to be working in Canon City this summer and I am wanting to know what sort of living conditions are out there. Where are some places to camp? Is anyone interested in splitting rent for a house? 

Thank you,

SR


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Commit the right crime and you can get free housing (and three square meals a day)!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Florence I hear has the best food but most of the housing is a little cramped. Real close to Canon City.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I believe back when Colorado was offered state hood, is when Freemont county had the option for Federal funds to build a College, or prisons. Well, they chose Prisons, year round work instead of seasonal. So instead of youth getting an education, they just go to jail, because there is really nothing for local kids to do, except get into trouble, kinda sad, and bone headed.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Never could really send the local guides out on solo trips, cause they all had there licence suspended for duis, or minor in possesion, couldn't drive the drop shuttle. All the non local kids were good to drive, not that they were perfectly responsible in there youth, but the prison industry is big business down there, keep the prisons full, and hold onto funding and low paying jobs.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

A bunch of the guiding outfits have camping at their places. It's hot and sunny with occasional thunderstorms and high winds. Your tent will turn into an oven around 7:30 am most days. Some guides rent places in Canon City. I guided for Echo and camped out in their guide camping area. The right tent makes a big difference - Shameless plug: check out my tent company, we make tents that stay cool in the sun, withstand high winds, and stay dark inside so you can sleep in. Link below.


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

I lived in a tent down there for a summer working for the photography company. It was chilly at night up until maybe July and then temperatures at night were pretty hot. I would totally do it again if I didn't have a dog though.

There is an "RV Resort" called Prospectors that some people rent a spot at.

Most of the outfitters that I can think of had camping available.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

If your tenting or using a camper, prospectors rv has guide camp sites, tent site is $225 site with electric and water $300. $150 deposit get 75 back if you clean up.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have great memories of my time there. I lived up on 'the hill' and if you're working for one of the companies up there I would definitely recommend living up there. It's been ten years at least since I was there but I'm sure it's still a ton of fun. Plenty of stuff going on up there, pick up volley ball games, community dinners, plenty of parties. Other than going down to Brother's before the Whitewater bar and grill opened, I never had any desire to go into town.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That's about when I lived up on the hill, where prospectors is now, awesome times, think I spent a small fortune at Brothers!


----------

